# MB Ingrid Bergman attempt



## Parson (Apr 5, 2010)

Montblanc sells a limited edition pen that is simply exquisite, but very feminine and oh-so-expensive...










I examined this pen and what I like so much about it is the triangular shape of it. Large at the top and thin at the bottom; material that looks like casein on the top and black resin on the bottom.

I have a number of Montblancs in my pen collection and thought of purchasing it, but then it hit me. Why not make one that is just a little more masculine, far less expensive, and something I would actually use on a day to day basis instead of keep in my safe?

So, I got busy planning. A while back I discovered that the tube diameters and rollerball tips and screw-downs of the Panache and Jr. Gents were the same. So, I bought both kits in 10k (now I wish like crazy they had them both available in gold titanium) and fiddled with the components.

The cap uses the top and center piece of the Panache and the clip from the Jr. Gents. My pen turning partner in crime, Dan, suggested I drill out a recess under the top to accommodate the ring of the clip before gluing in the tube, and it was the best move I could have made. After I turned the casein, I used a file to put a notch in the top edge for the top part of the clip. 

The bottom is comprised of the Panache tube (cut down a bit); the tip; black threaded piece; and the gold trim ring. The bottom is the non-postable gold trim piece off the Jr. Gents kit.

BTW, I used the center bushing for the center part of bottom and the Jr. Gents lower bushing for the base in case you want to duplicate this pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## markgum (Apr 5, 2010)

sweet


----------



## glycerine (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice pen, quite tasteful.


----------



## dgscott (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's looking at you, kid!
Doug


----------



## CaptG (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome job, very high class.


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2010)

I love custom pens. Very nice work. You should be very proud of that piece.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome pen, great work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's the way to do it !!! It has lots of class . I love modifing kits , it's the only way to get what you really want .


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 5, 2010)

That is very classy.  Terrific job.


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 5, 2010)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Apr 5, 2010)

I like yours a lot better the the MB.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty sweet -- I wouldn't have thought to do it quite that way.

  -Barry


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stunning and elegant!  Very nice job!


----------



## fernhills (Apr 5, 2010)

That is class.  Carl


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice one.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 5, 2010)

Every thing about that pen is high class, not only including the appearance but the overall execution of the concept to finished pen.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 5, 2010)

very nicely done. excellent masculine spin on the original.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 5, 2010)

If you call this an attempt, I wonder what a pen looks like!:biggrin: Very nice and super classy!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nicely thought out and well done!


----------



## jbostian (Apr 5, 2010)

That is a great pen.

Jamie


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 5, 2010)

Truly amazing.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nicely done, just goes to show what a little forethought and talent can do. Now do it again in a top plating to match your talent.


----------



## Parson (Apr 5, 2010)

Roy, I would LOVE to do it in a better plating... but I've yet to find these two kits in gold titanium or better. Any ideas where I could find them?


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent job.
I think that the 10k will serve you just right, as I do not see this as a daily user, and there is just enough difference in color between ti nitride and 10k to make a difference.

Once again, excellent job

Jerry


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## LouCee (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, that is nice! Great idea and great execution.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 5, 2010)

Both come in Rodium from CSUSA and would look great IMNSHO, and then no worries about the plating. 





Parson said:


> Roy, I would LOVE to do it in a better plating... but I've yet to find these two kits in gold titanium or better. Any ideas where I could find them?


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 6, 2010)

That is awesome! Some great work there.


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! That is a handsome pen!


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job it definately has a more masculine appearance now


----------



## Parson (Apr 6, 2010)

Is rodium not silver in color?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes it is a silver but I think it will look great with the black and white of your pen. 
*What is rhodium plating?*

*Many contemporary jewelry items especially those made of white gold, are electroplated in rhodium to enhance shine and durability. *
*Rhodium is a precious metal, a member of the platinum family. Rhodium electroplating is used, especially on  to provide a surface that will resist scratches and tarnish, and give a white, reflective appearance. *


Rhodium plating is most often found on white . The term white gold is something of a misnomer. Gold is actually yellow, what we
call white gold today is an alloy (mixture) of gold and a white metal – usually nickel, silver, or palladium (another member of the platinum family). Metals known as white are actually more of a gray color, so white gold has a yellowish cast. The higher the karat weight, the more gold there is in the alloy, the more yellow the cast appears. Since the wearer of white gold is looking for a bright white look, a very thin layer of rhodium electroplating is used to make that jewelry shine. White gold plated with rhodium will also keep its good looks longer - rhodium will not tarnish or discolor, and since it is a harder substance, it is much less likely to get scratched.


----------



## tab2mn (Apr 15, 2010)

Where did you get the casein? did you make it?  I woul dlove to get a blank or two...

Great write up...
Bob


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 15, 2010)

Beautiful workmanship.  I really like the lines of this pen.

"Where did you get the casein? did you make it? I woul dlove to get a blank or two..."

Exotic Blanks sells Casein   www.exoticblanks.com  Check out their site for cool blanks like Casein, etc.


----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 16, 2010)

Very well done.Thanks for showing it off.Todd


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 17, 2010)

thats a great combo! smooth work, way to go!


----------



## Parson (Apr 17, 2010)

As a matter of fact, Ed sold me a piece of his casein out of his private stock, which he said he'd replenish when a new order of it came in for exoticblanks.com

Ed and Dawn are such good people.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 17, 2010)

If I made a pen that nice... Well, let's just say I'd be waking up soon...


----------

